# Full Moon



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL, How does the full moon effect the flounder. Are they more skittish?


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

What do you think? Full moon = More light= skiddish flounder:doh


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

Do you know anything about flounder gigging or are you just using common sense?Have you ever tried gigging on a full moon? I was looking for an answer based on expierience not a scientific deduction. How long have you been gigging flounder?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

ive learned that if i wait for the moon to be gone, and the tides to be right, and the water to be perfect, with the wind calmi only flounder about twice a year. to answer, yes the flounder are more likely to see you with more light behind you. but you can certainly still see them. if you have a chance to go, i would say do it! it would be difficult tonight, but ialways try to get where the moon is in front of me (instead of over my shoulder) and just be really silent and quick with sticking them. 

good luck to you!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

be silent?.....how about those generators people use and still gig some...well?I don't know....you got to try for yourself I guess. If flounder is camoflauged they sure think they are invisible....don' they....that's just my thought.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Fishermon (10/26/2007)* If flounder is camoflauged they sure think they are invisible....don' they....that's just my thought.


Yep, If they are covered your going to have to do some thing to run them off,Like touch them with a gig....A generator ant going to be what does it.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Dude,


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

The new Moon is coming so is the right Tide


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

I went floundering with this guy last year. He got bored with the flounder (we didn't see any) and he started gigging mullet! the crabs came next. I think it was a full moon that night.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

im not sure but it was a full moon friday and we didnt see anything


----------



## hookmeup (Oct 7, 2007)

i went friday night and got four pretty good size ones and they didnt get skittish on me. prolly could have more but the wind picked up a little. so i dont think the moon effected me or anything.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I Agree . The Moon is way up in the sky. the water is on top of the flounder. flounder put dirt on top of themselves. Now gravitational pull can not take that dirt off of the flounder.I think that a generator has more likley a chance to vibrate the dirt off of a flounder than the moon,s gravitational pull? DUDE! Im thinking of using a prospectors dredge with a big filter on the end . I belive this would solve the problem and think about it , you could get crabs, mullet and flounder . I believe I could out fish DFA with this method . What do you guys think?:clap


----------



## Off the Hook (Oct 27, 2007)

Why not just scoop up a hopper full of sand and send it thru the sifter? Explosives would probably get the dirt off the flounder too! What a time saver that would be! Instead of putting DOA's in my tackle, I should add a couple of M-80's. That would take care of the time well spent hunting the tasty treats!


----------

